# Graphics Contest #62 - Casper



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks to Sue who have allowed me to use a photo of her stunning boy! 










Graphic Contest rules

Two themes.

Theme 1 - Springtime
Theme 2 - Easter

Interpret them as you wish.

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

Casper must remain the focus of the graphic.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers).

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

Submissions will be accepted from 27th of March to 10th of April, 2009 at 12:00 Midnight *BST* (thats British Summer Time).

Up to 15 entries will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early.

Two submissions per user, one from each theme (you cant submit two submissions using the same theme, has to be one from each).

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practice, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

All graphic work utilising the contest photo(s) and posted in this thread will be considered an entry (except those done by the previous winner).

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh my! Beautiful white cat and Spring/Easter(bunny)-themes, I can't wait to see the entries!

I am reminded of the Cadbury Egg commercials; remember the lion wearing the bunny-ears and roaring, trying to immitate the Cadbury Easter Bunny?
http://commercial-archive.com/commercia ... 02-015-usa


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That is one beautiful cat!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you! He is a pretty boy and he loves to cuddle in bed, but if any of the others want to come on the bed too, he bites them on the butt!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

katlover13 said:


> Thank you! He is a pretty boy and he loves to cuddle in bed, but if any of the others want to come on the bed too, he bites them on the butt!


That just put a huge :mrgreen: on my face imagining him doing that! 
Squirrely-Jo will sometimes bite at other cats when she feels they are invading her lounging space. She's all bark, no bite, so they mostly ignore her. Having watched S-Jo do this, it was very easy for me to imagine Casper doing this; _does he 'glare' at them, and tilt his ears back, perhaps flip his tail and then if they don't move, maybe takes a paw-swipe at them and then bite at them as they are leaving?_
h


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He tries to stare them down, then approaches slowly and gives them a big chomp! Then turns around all innocence. He's such a twit for such a pretty-boy! 
Squirrely-Jo is a pretty one, too. Maybe the pretty ones have self confidence issues. :lol:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Beautiful cat, great choice!  Is it just one entry or two for this?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Megan1216 said:


> Is it just one entry or two for this?


Here is what I found:
_Two submissions per user, one from each theme (you cant submit two submissions using the same theme, has to be one from each)._

It looks like you may submit an entry under each catagory (two; Springtime and Easter), but you cannot submit two entries in the same catagory.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep - you can submit two graphics, but only one from each 'theme'


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey I am having a lil trouble with this one. :? My brain imagination isn't working  HAHA :lol: , I have 2 different designs for the themes, but I am having trouble deciding which ones to post?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*POST BOTH!!!!! * 
I am anxiously waiting to see what everyone comes up with! The rules state you can enter TWO submissions, one for each catagory, but not two in the _same_ catagory.
Please post them, I can't wait to see!
h


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

He really is such a beautiful cat! Great subject to use for this contest!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Where is everyone???


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I know! Maybe everyone is busy with family/holiday preparations?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Perhaps i should extend the contest for a week. 8O :?


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

I think you should with Easter and Palm Sunday...


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

The contest has been extended to April, 18th.

Looking forward to lots of entries.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Bump*
Hoping to see more lovely pictures of Casper!
Great job Sungeun!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Not a problem Sue! :wink:


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

katlover13 said:


> *Bump*
> Hoping to see more lovely pictures of Casper!
> Great job Sungeun!



Thanks!  It's an original idea! :idea:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Just for fun of course 

One more day to get your entries in.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_mistake on my part_*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Allie, yours is the kind I like! I'm very conservative. Keep entering after this contest!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice spring look


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Nice entries everyone. 

Contest now closed. Could a mod please lock this thread for me? Voting thread coming up shortly.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

The contest is over. Watch for the voting thread!


----------

